

Ask HN: Can anyone reccommend a good way to publish MMS messages to a web page - kiplinger

Hi,<p>A client brought this up to me yesterday. She seems pretty set on it being doable, but I can't seem to find a service that meets the client's needed criteria:<p>1. Client signs up for a service that gives them a number to text to.
2. Client makes text # public (on contest page) 
2. User takes a photo with their phone
3. Someone then texts it to a number
(I am highly recommending that the client admin the photos)
4. The service (whichever it may be) then takes the mms and gives the developer a way to access the texts and output them on a page.<p>Thanks in advance, if anyone knows.
======
Travis
SO link on this type of thing:
[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3805772/mms-gateway-
provi...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3805772/mms-gateway-provider-
with-php-api-url-callbacks-etc)

One other option would be to find a service that will forward MMS to email.
Then you can write a connector to login to that email account and post the
message contents.

